# Advice on Sailing from Seattle to Vancouver BC?



## glossa (Sep 16, 2012)

Is two days from Seattle to Vancouver a stretch for a Catalina 42? 

We would like to sail as much as possible. But with the currents and wind as it may, I think we would be feel pressure to motor. I couldn't get the time off of work and so will be telecommuting while in BC. 

We like Victoria but have already sailed there.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Inside or outside the locks?

It would be unusual to do it in two days without significant motoring. Sucia is a nice stop on the way.


----------



## RocketScience (Sep 8, 2008)

Figuring the currents in your favor, and taking a slip or anchoring for the night, it can be done in two (long) days motoring/sailing. If winds and currents are in your favor, three long days sailing.

One of the best tools in my computer toolbox for sailing the NW waters is DeepZoom. It's an online animated graphical chart showing currents and tides, taking much of the guesswork out of estimating tidal stations. A must have in planning trips in our region.

DeepZoom


----------



## glossa (Sep 16, 2012)

Victoria is also booked solid this weekend because of SPLASH. 

A visitor at our marina had nice things to say about Sidney, but the photos don't seem terribly exciting. 

Also considering the Gulf Islands.... maybe Ganges? 

I need a quiet spot where I can work, while my wife and kids are out playing.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Sidney is a wonderful stop, especially for the kids. A very nice marina, and lots of cool stuff.

5-pin bowling! (Closed until August 2nd) miraclelanes.ca

Scratch patch! (Kids search for semiprecious stones and make jewelry at very reasonable prices whilst parents buy expensive jewelry!
Victoria attraction - Mineral World & Scratch Patch - Vancouver Island, BC, Canada - attractions British Columbia

A really cool aquarium with a dramatic entrance
Shaw Centre for the Salish Sea? | Aquarium of the Salish Sea | | Get in touch with your Ocean, only 30 minutes from Victoria, BC

Street fair on Thursday night!
Sidney Street Market

You can take a bus to Buchart Gardens!
The Butchart Gardens | Victoria BC Attractions | National Historic Site of Canada

Lots of Canadians riding personal mobility scooters!

Sidney is a nice, safe town... one of our favorites...


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not sure Vancouver qualifies as a quiet place, but I've only been involved with one marina there.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Currents will be against you one of the days so it's going to be a very long two day trip. If you can time it to catch a big ebb out of Seattle you can ride it to just north of Pt. Townsend and then hopefully catch the flood going north from there. Unfortunately that means the next day you will be fighting that same big ebb for the first half of the day until you catch the north bound train.


----------

